# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  How to tie the "long" turks head PART 3

## paracordist

In this installment of the long turks head tutorial, I make the first few passes of the knot, explaining the critical points along the way....
check it out!

----------


## your_comforting_company

With all the diagrams and pictures, and directions, and lingo, I admit I was lost. This makes it seem so easy!
So what if you wanted to build this wider, with more "turns" on the rim? What about less twists around the handle?
Can a herringbone be done in this same fashion or does it follow other rules?

----------


## paracordist

> With all the diagrams and pictures, and directions, and lingo, I admit I was lost. This makes it seem so easy!
> So what if you wanted to build this wider, with more "turns" on the rim? What about less twists around the handle?
> Can a herringbone be done in this same fashion or does it follow other rules?


the more turns, the less spirals/twists you need; unfortunately the cord diameter, the item's handle diameter etc. all factor in. essentially, take your item, throw on any number of pegs and a spiral or two for each 6"+/- and see how it comes out; if it doesn't "fill in" the way you want it to in the number of passes you want, then add more turns, or more spirals. there is a program someone wrote on knotheads worldwide to generate turks head patterns, but I can't get it to run on exporer and it seems more complicated than I need! the fiskars is a good frame of reference, for a 3 turn turks head with paracord. the hiking staff I showed was a 5 turn (peg) turks head, and I only spiraled 1.5 times; it took 4 passes (tan outers and two black inners) to cover abujt 6". I could probably have ended up with only 3 passes for 6" handle if I spiraled 2 full times. therefore, If I wanted to wrap 12" of staff similarly, I'd need about 4 spirals in the 12" between the pegs.

bottom line is you have to experiment; just remember the "rules" like what to do on the original return pass if you've got an even number of pegs vs. odd number, and then from the third pass onward to the complete formation of the knot you need to just do the opposite of the previous - this is true for any number combo of "spirals" and "pegs/turns".

have you also seen my video on how to use a "peg board" to form more square turks heads?

----------


## your_comforting_company

I did it! Finally without having to look back at videos or books, I just remembered the rules you said, and it turned out great! I think this makes a 7Bx29L (still not good with the lingo).
I thought I had messed it up several times with the 2 over / 2 under quirk, but I remembered to follow the previous lead and it all worked just like you said!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I used a paper towel roll with thumbtacks and a rubber band on each end to hold them in.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I gotta get some more paracord, but I'll be putting one like this on my machete handle. Thanks for doing this series. Really helps to make sense of the knots.

A question: it makes no difference how many twists you make around the object, the rules are always the same?

----------


## ravenscar

um am i missing somthin?

----------


## Rick

Probably....

----------


## crashdive123

> um am i missing somthin?


Yep. That would be my guess.

----------


## paracordist

> I did it! Finally without having to look back at videos or books, I just remembered the rules you said, and it turned out great! I think this makes a 7Bx29L (still not good with the lingo).
> I thought I had messed it up several times with the 2 over / 2 under quirk, but I remembered to follow the previous lead and it all worked just like you said!
> 
> I gotta get some more paracord, but I'll be putting one like this on my machete handle. Thanks for doing this series. Really helps to make sense of the knots.
> 
> A question: it makes no difference how many twists you make around the object, the rules are always the same?


Brilliant work! you made my day showing me your success. thanks for sharing! to your last point, YES it makes no difference the number of twists (just don't forget the even/odd number of pegs means a different way coming back off the first turn! :clap:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## your_comforting_company

I put a 3B on my machete handle but it made it too bulky. The achievement there was I did it without using pins.. did it on the fly. 

The rules are simple and the way you explain it in your video makes it so easy to remember and DO that I feel like anybody could do just what I did.. Watch, listen, learn, and wrap anything!! (not like eminem either!!)

Could we merge the 3 threads and make them a sticky? These instructions are too good to get lost in the forums!! By far the easiest of all the videos I watched. The explanations are what set it apart from the rest!!

----------


## paracordist

> I put a 3B on my machete handle but it made it too bulky. The achievement there was I did it without using pins.. did it on the fly. 
> 
> The rules are simple and the way you explain it in your video makes it so easy to remember and DO that I feel like anybody could do just what I did.. Watch, listen, learn, and wrap anything!! (not like eminem either!!)
> 
> Could we merge the 3 threads and make them a sticky? These instructions are too good to get lost in the forums!! By far the easiest of all the videos I watched. The explanations are what set it apart from the rest!!


YCC, your feedback makes the effort for this series worthwhile! I'm still hoping to do a final where I show how I prefer to finish and bury all the ends. Please keep up with your efforts and post pics!

----------


## 1stimestar

Hmm, interesting.  I think this might be involved in our winter projects.  Downloading video now!

----------


## paracordist

> Hmm, interesting.  I think this might be involved in our winter projects.  Downloading video now!


great! I hope to see some pictures.

----------


## 1stimestar

Definatly something I want to try with my kids.  They would both love it and probably be pretty good.  I'll be watching more of your videos with them.  Thanks for sharing them with us.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Made the grip a little too bulky, but I did it without using pins. Interesting the way it fills in. I started with a 3b and ended with 7b just by moving the previous lay back and filling in.

This is too cool. Thanks Kevin!

----------


## hunter63

> In this installment of the long turks head tutorial, I make the first few passes of the knot, explaining the critical points along the way....
> check it out!


Thanks, man, I bookmarked to vid as well.

Did you do one on rifle slings?
Looked thru your other posting......

Made a couple, one with the cobra weave, was trying the 6 string, and ended up with a two part cobra weave(sorta) attached togeather.
Looking for something wider.

----------


## Rick

Hunter - Try the King Cobra. It's twice as wide as the Cobra. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...-Cobra-Stitch/

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter - Try the King Cobra. It's twice as wide as the Cobra. 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...-Cobra-Stitch/


Thanks, maybe I will give that a try...........

This was the one I was trying...LOL, I never said I was good at it:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wide.../step2/Step-1/

Came out like this...
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was kinda hoping paracordist would kinda jump in here with one of his vids, if you know what I mean?

----------


## paracordist

> [IMG]
> Made the grip a little too bulky, but I did it without using pins. Interesting the way it fills in. I started with a 3b and ended with 7b just by moving the previous lay back and filling in.
> 
> This is too cool. Thanks Kevin!


 I'm very impressed. Great job. Thanks for sharing your pics. If you ever want to follow those around a 2nd or third time, just do fewer "spirals".




> Thanks, man, I bookmarked to vid as well.
> 
> Did you do one on rifle slings?
> Looked thru your other posting......
> 
> Made a couple, one with the cobra weave, was trying the 6 string, and ended up with a two part cobra weave(sorta) attached togeather.
> Looking for something wider.


 closest think I've done to a rifle sling are my videos on the sog fusion sling. those are not really tutorials. check them out though, because that techniqe makes the best, most comfy strap in my opinion. it also uses tons of paracord (great if you need it) and comes apart much easier than a cobra. see stormdranes instructable http://www.instructables.com/id/Wove...eletwatchband/ for a watchband, but just add more cords for wider but use the same technique. very easy, very cool.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, PC, looks like I could handle that one, you da man.

Didn't mean to hyjack the thread, thanks again.

----------

